# Welche Technik für 2000 Liter????



## MarcKopfmann (25. Aug. 2011)

Hallo,
mein Teich fasst 2000Liter. Nun mache ich mir über eine Neuanschaffung der Technik Gedanken. Schon neu gekauft habe ich eine Bachlaufpumpe von Gardena Economic 12000. Nun was würdet ihr mir für einen Filter raten (bitte kein Eigenbau) und was für einen Teichbelüfter??? Macht ein Oberflächen Skimmer Sinn? Bitte um Rat!


----------



## Christine (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Welche Technik für 2000 Liter????*

Hallo Marc,

bei 2000 Liter brauchst Du Dir um die Technik keine Sorgen zu machen, sondern um die Fische. Für Koi ist der Teich völlig ungeeignet.


> Koi: 5.000 Liter für den 1. Fisch plus 1.000 Liter für jeden weiteren Fisch, Tiefe 1,5 m - absolutes Minimum!!!



Die richtigen Koi-Spezies nennen sogar 10.000 Liter als Minimum. Ergo wäre es sinnvoll, erst einmal über eine Teicherweiterung nachzudenken.


----------



## MarcKopfmann (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Welche Technik für 2000 Liter????*

Danke für deine Antwort, leider war sie mir nicht hilfreich. (Vergrößern werde ich in nächster Zeit nicht. Ich werde dieses Jahr meine Technik erneuern und wenn das nötige Kleingeld zusammen gespart ist, kommt die Fertigwanne raus und mauere einen größeren Teich.)

Zum Filter hatte ich an einen Oase Biosmart 16000 gemacht und um den Belüfter vielleicht ein Oase 400? (zu klein  ?


----------



## Christine (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Welche Technik für 2000 Liter????*

Hallo Marc,

ich weiss, dass das nicht die Antwort auf Deine Frage war. Und auch, wenn Du es nicht "hören" bzw. lesen möchtest: Jemand muss Dich darauf hinweisen, dass Du Deinen Fischen keinen passenden Lebensraum bietest. Auch nicht mit Technik. Leben die armen Viecher in dem eigentlich hübschen Brunnen noch? 

Hast Du Dich vorher eigentlich mal informiert, welche Ansprüche so ein Koi stellt  oder wie groß ein __ Graskarpfen werden kann? Du solltest nicht vergessen, dass Du es mit LEBEWESEN zu tun hast (die sich nicht freiwillig in Deiner Gewalt befinden).

Edit: Vielleicht erstmal hier etwas zu lesen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24374 und https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28858


----------



## MarcKopfmann (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Welche Technik für 2000 Liter????*

Ja, die Leben noch, zur Überwinterung kommen die jedoch in den Teich. Der Brunnen hat jetzt ordentlich Pflanzen bekommen, ein Aqauel Decor Teichfilter werde ich auch noch platzieren. Nunja, ich habe einen Koi ca.25cm lang (habe ihn bekommen da war er ca.15cm lang), ein Bekannter hat seinen Teich aufgelöst und hatte ihn nicht los bekommen... Seitdem lebt der gute Kerl bei mir. Ich werde an dem Teich wie schon gesagt in nächster Zeit nichts ändern außer der Technik, da ich leider nicht in Geld schwimme


----------



## Nori (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Welche Technik für 2000 Liter????*

Ich denke ein paar m² Teichfolie und Vlies sind wesentlich billiger als irgendwelche, meines Erachtens für so eine Teichgröße völlig überdimensionierte Technikartikel - 12000-er Pumpe, 16000-er Filter, ein Belüfter und auch noch ein Skimmer - sieht man da vom Wasser überhaupt noch was?

Das ist der falsche Weg - was nichts kostet ist deine Arbeitskraft - also Schaufel und Spaten raus und los gehts!

Gruß Nori


----------



## robsig12 (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Welche Technik für 2000 Liter????*

Hallo MarcKopfmann,

du schwimmst nicht im Geld? Da geht es Dir wie den meisten. Aber warum möchtest Du dann Koi halten? Tun es ein paar __ Moderlieschen oder Bitterlinge nicht auch?

In einer Teichschale mit 2000 Liter wirst Du keinen Koi überwintern können.

Nun stell Dir mal selber die Frage, würdest Du gerne in Einzelhaft auf 2 qm leben wollen? 

Es ist schade, dass immer wieder die Meinung  vorherscht, mit ein wenig Zuneigung können man schon solche grossen Fische halten, aber die Rahmenbedingungen kann man nicht schaffen. Bevor Du das Geld für eine 16000 Pumpe (die voller Unfug für 2000 Liter Teich sind) und einen Oase Fummelfilter ausgibst, bau den Teich grösser. Bei Eigenleistung (sprich graben) kostet es Dich nur die Folie und das Vlies. Deutlich weniger wie der Oase Fummel!

Ignorirst Du die Meinungen der User hier, bist Du in meinen Augen ein Tierquäller, und brauchst eigentlich keine Hilfe aus einem Teichforum.
Sorry für die deutliche Ansage, meine ich aber so.


----------



## MarcKopfmann (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Welche Technik für 2000 Liter????*

Der Koi lebt schon ein paar Jahre in meinem Teich, er wurde auch bei mir und in meinem Teich überwintert. Ich werd ihn auch deswegen nicht ins trockene werfen oder verschenken, auch wenn der ein oder andere mich als Tierquäler bezeichnet. Jetzt werden einige von Euch wieder das Gewehr auf mich richten, ich habe bis heute keinen Filter in meinem Teich.


----------



## Christine (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Welche Technik für 2000 Liter????*



MarcKopfmann schrieb:


> Der Koi lebt schon ein paar Jahre in meinem Teich...



Tja,  was soll er auch machen? Selbstmord?

Schade, dass Du so gar nicht einsiehst, worum es geht:

Koi in 2000 Liter - ein NoGo! - viel zu wenig Wasser

ein einzelner Koi - ein NoGo! - Koi sind keine Einzelgänger

Aber am allerschlimmsten für mich ist - was hier in diesem Thread ja gar nicht erwähnt wurde - ist der [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/1/]__ Graskarpfen in Deinem Brunnen[/URL] - das ist unter jeder Kritik...

Kritik, die Du ja überhaupt nicht annimmst. Nur weil Du das schon ein paar Jahre so handhabst, wird es nicht besser.

Du solltest mal eine Woche im Gästeklo wohnen, dann weißt Du, was wir meinen.

Du hantierst mit Lebewesen - keinen Dekogegenständen. 

PS: Das Teichbecken von Zermalmer mit 3.500 Liter macht es auch nicht besser. Ist für Koi immer noch bei weitem zu klein.


----------



## AMR (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Welche Technik für 2000 Liter????*

hi
hol dir einen Pondlife CBF 350B. günstig und gut. 

aber kauf dir doch lieber keine Teichschale, das ist doch immer noch etwas zu klein. hol dir teichfolie und schaufel ein größeres loch, sagen wir mal wenigstens 6000-7000liter, damit es deinen fischen besser geht. du weisst doch bestimmt selber, dass deine bedingungen nicht optimal sind, du bist doch kein unmensch. 

den teichbau kannsde hier mit einer fotostory begleiten und alle stehen dir mit ihrem rat zur seite.

@Zermalmer: nix gegen deine Teichschale, ich gönne dir den Verkauf.


----------



## MarcKopfmann (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Welche Technik für 2000 Liter????*

Leute ihr werdet es kaum glauben, ich habe mein Teich seit 2 Wochen umgestaltet. Aus 2000 Liter sind nun 6000 Liter geworden. Die GFK-Schale ist ausgebaut worden und gegen einen Folienteich ausgetauscht worden. Die Fische aus dem Minibrunnen sind nun auch im großen Teich. Mit der Technik bin ich leider noch nicht komplett ausgestattet. Ich habe nun einen Heissner Lüfter mit 720L/h, eine Gardena Pumpe 12000L/h (leider noch nicht in Betrieb), nun bin ich immer noch nicht schlüssig was für einen Filter ich kaufen soll?! Muss ich überhaupt noch einen installieren dieses Jahr??? :?


----------



## muschtang (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Welche Technik für 2000 Liter????*

Wenn du genug Pflanzen drin hast, wirst du womöglich diesen winter keinen filter brauchen!

Dann hast du vieleicht statt 1 m sichttiefe nur 30 cm sichtitiefe, aber die fische stört das weniger!

Mach doch mal Fotos für uns, von deinen neuen Teich!


----------



## MarcKopfmann (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Welche Technik für 2000 Liter????*

 

Nunja, bis jetzt ist nur ne größere Seerose im Teich. Bepflanzen wollte ich eigentlich im Frühjahr. Ich hätte den Teich gerne noch Tiefer gegraben, geplant waren 10.000L, leider kam ich nach einem Meter auf die verlaufende Wasser- & Gasleitung.


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Welche Technik für 2000 Liter????*

Hallo Marc... 

was mir ausser das Du viel mehr Pflanzen brauchst spontan auffällt ist das der Sprudler auf Dauer Deiner Seerose nicht gut tun könnte, platziere das lieber auf der andern Seite, Seerosen haben gern ruhigeres Wasser auf Dauer. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## MarcKopfmann (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Welche Technik für 2000 Liter????*

Ok, Danke Wuzzel für den Tipp! Ich werde die Teichrose in die Mitte des Teichs stellen, damit sie sich entfalten kann. Bin um jeden Tipp dankbar! Was würdet Ihr mir jetzt für einen Filter raten?


----------



## Joerg (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Welche Technik für 2000 Liter????*

Hallo Marc,
dieses Jahr wirst du keinen Filter mehr brauchen. Die Fische sollten bei den aktuellen Temperaturen wenig ausscheiden. Da bleibt dir genügend Zeit was für deine Anforderungen zu suchen.

Um den Filter zu simulieren, solltest du ordentlich WW machen. Auch mit einem, ist das notwendig. Frage mal nach einem Gießwasseranschluss an deinem Wohnort. Bei mir war der umsonst und das Wasser kostet nun 1/4 vom normalen Preis.


----------



## MarcKopfmann (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Welche Technik für 2000 Liter????*

Ich habe gestern ein wenig dekoriert, natürlich noch längst nicht fertig... seht selbst:


----------

